
A simple WeChat client written in Python - justdoit0823
https://github.com/justdoit0823/pywxclient
======
ihsw2
The meat-and-potatoes is the WeChatAPI class, found here:

[https://github.com/justdoit0823/pywxclient/blob/master/pywxc...](https://github.com/justdoit0823/pywxclient/blob/master/pywxclient/core/api.py#L50)

------
liotier
Do the WeChat TOS explicitly allow third-party clients ?

~~~
xiaq
I don’t think it does. Third party clients are not entirely banned, but will
get random logouts from time to time, making it more painful to use.

A little background here: WeChat has the concept of “master device” and “slave
device”. Master device must be a mobile client, and signing in from a slave
device involves scanning a QR code from the master device. So logging in
cannot be automated (barring mobile phone emulators). This, in combination
with random logouts when the server thinks you are using a 3rd party API,
makes such clients pretty painful to use.

~~~
shalmanese
I get random logouts using the official OSX WeChat client as well.

~~~
justdoit0823
This is a limitation of wechat's login system, which doesn't allow multiple
clients are online at the same time.

~~~
shalmanese
I only have my phone and my laptop.

~~~
justdoit0823
Your WeChat macOS client on laptop is conflict with this wechat client. And
you can only login in a single client.

------
cttet
How does it compare to itchat?

~~~
justdoit0823
This client is more easy and convenient to integrate in your project. By
supporting different interfaces, you can compose them to do anything you like.

------
AbenezerMamo
This is cool, thanks.

~~~
justdoit0823
Have fun.

------
Sean1708
Definitely didn't spend 5 minutes wondering why WeeChat[0] even needed a
client.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeeChat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeeChat)

~~~
NedIsakoff
WeChat, not WeeChat
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeChat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeChat)

~~~
justdoit0823
Yes, it's the most popular mobile app in china.

